# shrimp turning purple



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

hi there, 

i just noticed in one of my shrimps today especially one of my CRS, just died misteriously tonight. The reason why i am soliciting advise is due to my CRS's body turned somewhat purple in color and im trying to figure out if this was another cause of bacterial infection.? 

so far my tank was working fine.

Ph 6.0 
TDS of 180 
Ammonia and nitrate = zero

using a sponge filter no co2 and fertz.

what could have caused the shrimp to turn purple?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

was it purple before it died or after?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

i couldnt really tell... i just found one dead that was already purple? whats the diff if it was purple when it was alive or purple when it was dead? could this be due to low Oxygen levels in the water?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

shrimp bodies change a variety of colors after death, so if it was purple BEFORE death, I'd say there was something very wrong with the shrimp, but finding a dead purple body doesn't mean a whole lot other than it is decomposing.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for the input mordalphus... if the shrimp was purple when it was alive what is the problem that causes shrimps to turn purple?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd say bacteria causing necrosis of flesh.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks just went down again to observe the tank no shrimps looked purple while they are alive. I guess I will observe further if something happens again I will do a mjor water change for the next 4 days


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

Mordalphus, what treatment would u recommend?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd wait to see if it was actually bacterial. No need to treat if it died of old age or bullying.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

What should I look out for to fully determine if its bacterial?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

Mordalphus, I did a water change today and it lowered the tds to 237 and my shrimps seemed to be dancing around and more active is this a good sign?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It can be!


----------

